# ROBO fire sprinkler



## cda (Jan 27, 2016)

http://www.firerescue1.com/fire-products/suppression-equipment/articles/54230018-New-sprinkler-senses-fires-location-puts-it-out-with-less-water/?nlid=&utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_content=TopNewsRight5Title&utm_campaign=FR1Member&cub_id=usr_NkhqNGSafxjq8KiV


----------



## fatboy (Jan 27, 2016)

Very interesting, if it develops I wonder how the cost will compare.


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2016)

I need to find the company web site and see how much equipment is involved

But looks like Marriott is interested especially with Sonny S. Involved


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken Marriott has had water misting systems in their newer hotels for a few years.  We had Wayne Powell their LSFPE at a conference a few years ago.  Related link:

http://www.marioff.com/fire-protection/fire-protection-for-buildings/fire-protection-for-hotels


----------



## RFDACM02 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, I'm skeptical of the value at first blush. One, and I realize it in it's infancy: it's ugly so that's a big factor in any residential type occupancy and many others. Two, wall mounted unless very near the ceiling allows for typical storage to block it. Three: What's the need? The brief article speaks of "homes" where the NFPA 13D systems use very little water and the same 'water damaged"  items will require replacement due to smoke damage. Lastly: The cost? With 13D system unable to be passed on a wide scale, a more complex system that's more expensive doesn't stand a chance. Maybe in Europe, but I don't see a snowballs chance in hell here in the US.


----------

